# Scolopendra viridis



## scorpio (Mar 17, 2004)

At least thats what it was sold to me as.  Does this look like a viridis to you guys?

Thanks


----------



## Steven (Mar 17, 2004)

looks like one,... but is it one ??? dunno  

"regarding the new centipedebook of McMonigle"
>>> when you buy a viridis it's prob. a Polymorpha pseudoviridis or Hemiscolopednra M. <<<
doesn't look like a hemiscolopendra to me,.. 

so polymorpha or viridis


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Mar 20, 2004)

*don't know*

Looks like S. cingulata to me at first glance. However, it may very well be something else. Good pic!

Peace!


----------



## Steven (Mar 20, 2004)

a cingulata doesn't have a "ringfurrow" on the 1st tergite


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Mar 20, 2004)

*in need of*



> _Originally posted by gongyles _
> *a cingulata doesn't have a "ringfurrow" on the 1st tergite  *


layman's terms please?  (I should know this but honestly forget) :?


----------



## MrDeranged (Mar 20, 2004)

The curved indentation on the segment just behind the head


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Mar 20, 2004)

*Thank you, Scott!*



> _Originally posted by mrderanged _
> *The curved indentation on the segment just behind the head  *


That's what I was thinking when I was studying the pic but wasn't sure! Thanks again!


----------



## Cooper (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey, looks like a cingulata, I had one sold to me that is almost identical. But you never know just by looks(okay expert on the subject, come swoop in and prove me wrong!  )


----------



## danread (Mar 21, 2004)

If you read the thread, the expert on the subject already has   

Dan.


----------



## Cooper (Mar 21, 2004)

Lol, so it has been said that it is not cingulata, but what is it then?


----------



## Steven (Mar 22, 2004)

@Dan

 :8o 


@Cooper

my guess a polymorpha,... viridis are not so common as i remember,..and they have a more "greenish" shine on them.
don't know if the subspecie of Polymorpha are allready recognised,.. 
but otherwise it could be a "Polymorpha pseudoviridis"


----------



## heyjeyniceid (Mar 23, 2004)

my guess is also polymorpha, although in my experience viridis are waaaay more common(field experience)


----------



## Steven (Mar 23, 2004)

heyjeyniceid said:
			
		

> my guess is also polymorpha, although in my experience viridis are waaaay more common(field experience)


if they are so common,...
why don't you send some to Europe then ???


----------



## heyjeyniceid (Mar 23, 2004)

thats not a problem with me, if you want to pay the shipping and go through the paperwork


----------



## Steven (Mar 23, 2004)

heyjeyniceid said:
			
		

> thats not a problem with me, if you want to pay the shipping and go through the paperwork


And the fact that it can take 3 weeks for stuff to arrive   

guess my next holiday will be the US. (never been there  :8o )
to go out "centipede-hunting" :}


----------



## aftershock (Mar 24, 2004)

If you find a few goodlooking S heros, I know a guy who wants them in his collection...


----------



## Cooper (Mar 24, 2004)

lol, real smooth aftershock.


----------



## gphx (Mar 29, 2004)

Hello,

     The species you have pictured is highly unlikely to be anything other than Scolopendra polymorpha. I live in Arizona, field collect extensively, and I field collected a couple dozen of both S. polymorpha and S. viridis earlier this week. As it turns out, I have many different color morphs of S. polymorpha from different areas of Arizona and New Mexico at the present time. 

     If the specimen is not domestic, there is one other likely possibilty, the Scolopendra sp. of Africa. Though I may be mistaken from the picture your specimen looks reasonably large. The African species usually only obtains a length of four inches, possibly a bit more. If your specimen reaches five inches plus, you can have quite a high level of assurance that it is a domestic species and a polymorpha. 

     One of our female S. viridis is currently wrapped around a clutch of eggs. Another female has recently hatched babies lounging upon her. 

     You can see a photo of the female S. viridis with eggs, S. polymorpha, and the similar African species at http://www.goldenphoenixexotica.com/cent.html . I've just added the S. viridis to the page to assist in answering your question so please be sure to hit 'refresh' on your browser to insure you're seeing the most recent version of the page.

     While you're there you might compare the S. mutilans and S. heros 'castaneiceps'. Quite a surprising comparison that shows knowing the collecting locality is usually a critical part of identification in the absence (or even with) keys.

Cheers.

P.S. If the pictures on the website are insufficient we sell a new centipede book that depicts and describes many species in nontechnical terms.


----------



## scorpio (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes, the specimen I have Is very large (around 5-6 inches), so I guess its a polymorpha

That pretty much clears it all up I suppose.  

Thanks a lot Darrin!


----------



## gphx (Mar 29, 2004)

My pleasure, glad you found my spoutings useful.

Like rattlesnakes, the bite of S. polymorpha (at least those from areas that freeze leading to unavailability of prey) seems to be considerably stronger in the springtime. My thumb still has a sore spot where a large S. polymorpha chowed a few days ago. I've been bitten a lot before but this one really got my attention. Normally their venom is quite innocuous but right now they are deserving of additional respect.

Enjoy yours with care. :O)

P.S.


----------

